# Colorflow overflow



## pikljoose (Apr 8, 2017)

Ballooners ain't my thing, but I still stopped to drool for a few moments.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302276529495


----------



## XBPete (Apr 8, 2017)

Quite the assemblage,,,, posted here...

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/let-the-color-flow-and-flow-and-flow.108404/


----------



## catfish (Apr 8, 2017)

The mother load!


----------



## spoker (Apr 9, 2017)

just when you thought you found the very last old bike,BINGO!!


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2017)

need some parts


----------



## tech549 (Apr 9, 2017)

anyone want to take a ride to louisiana


----------



## catfish (Apr 9, 2017)

Road trip !!!!


----------



## stoney (Apr 9, 2017)

tech549 said:


> anyone want to take a ride to louisiana




Is that a Dan Lepro deal on the van. Looks like Dan's van when he used to come to me and pick up bikes.


----------



## SHO2010 (Apr 10, 2017)

I just want one (until I get there) but I will help pay for gas on the trip.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2017)

I think you could double your money with this one, but its gonna take some time and elbow grease.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 10, 2017)

Back in the late 1980s early 90s I used to send that guy anything Colorflow Steve Selders was his name...
Not to mention countless Batwing headlights that he would step up and buy for 200-300 bux
sight unseen.  
LOL wonder why there are No Batwings in this load?
Odd way to dump a collection... 
Any bets here as to whether it will hit 10G?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 12, 2017)

At this point with this economy I would bet $7 tops.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 13, 2017)

Very disturbing in so many ways ...


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 13, 2017)

I say it will go over $10,000.and then they are going to part out everything on ebay part by part.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 13, 2017)

dave the wave said:


> I say it will go over $10,000.and then they are going to part out everything on ebay part by part.




I know a couple of people that will love to get their hands on those bikes just to part them out...


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 14, 2017)

........


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 14, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I think you could double your money with this one, but its gonna take some time and elbow grease.




If the market doesn't tank while doing so due to the exposure of the size of this find. If I had found this collection I would not have showed the entire planet until I had sold most of the bikes & parts because of it being all of the same bike . With that being said I would have bought the collection if a deal was struck early on when I saw his post on Facebook. To be fair he was overwelmed by responses. I hope he does well with the auction he seems like a nice guy.


----------



## dave the wave (Apr 17, 2017)

sold for $9000.


----------

